# Aggressive puppy???



## RomyTheRedDog (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi, First time writing on this forum. I have a beautiful 4.5 month female V. She is very friendly with other dogs & strangers & very much a sweet dog. My concern is with her 'biting.' Ever since she was 8 weeks old, She will occassionally turn on me (frequently happens while during walks), almost guaranteed to happen if I run/jog near her. I have had so many people (trainers, breeder, vet...) all say she is not aggressive, she's too young for that to be considered aggressive. She got me this evening right after her bath. She was getting excited running around & when I went to play with her she started growling & biting. She drew blood & it felt very much like a 'dog attack!! Im talking completely out of control. 9 times out of 10 she is sweet & plays very nicely. It is impossible to know when she is going to be 'bitey.' she just graduated from puppy training (just barely, lol). The trainers said she is especially challenging. Has anyone had an experience like this that their V grew out of? So many people talk about the challenges of a puppy, but I am having a hard time believing this is what they're talking about?!?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Not aggressive, IMO. 
She just did not learn how fragile human skin really is. They experience the world around them by biting, chewing and adjust depending on the feedback. In any case they should not be reprimanded or punished severely. 

Google "Dog bite inhibition training" to get an understanding of the process.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My puppy occasionally goes nuts too. She is 16 weeks old. Same age. You need to turn your back on that kind of behaviour when she is doing that. Dharma bites bums hands and has torn clothes with her jumping and biting. She did draw blood 3 weeks ago and I went to the DR to have it looked at. You need to be able to be able to give her a time out when she is like this. If I am on a walk or outside with her, I will catch her and put her on the leash and hold it at the collar to stop her. It is trying to find an on/off switch at the right point and don't enforce something that you do not want to happen. Use positive reinforcement and praise when good happens. Bite inhibition training also helps. I have been told it gets better as they get older. My dog trainer said that too- it is the Vizsla breed. Since then switched to a different highly recommended trainer and getting better results. Training takes time and patience and lots of repetition.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like it happens when she gets excited, and that's normal. Also when your jogging or running she is looking at it as a game. A catch me if you can kinda thing.
If you have ever watched vizslas play, they take off running and tag (bite and wrestle) each other. Then take off running again.


----------

